# First '07 Orca Ride, it's for real...



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, two days, two rides. The bike lives up to the hype. Performance and comfort along with another big fringe benefit. My last bike was full carbon Colnago Christallo. My dreams of Italian speedy bliss were quickly dashed as I sailed across (felt more like into) my first pavement imperfection. The stunning harshness of the Colnago was only matched by it's crazy ability to climb. Before the Colnago I was riding the original Cannondale six13.

The six13 was super-plush compared to the Christallo, but couldn't even begin to climb like the Colnago. Where does that leave the '07 Orca? One cruel fact is that I've only now been on two rides this year. These were the first, and my over two hour ride of today has me tired a a bit sore.

On the road, the Orca welcomed the initial bumps with a nice thud, no zing. Firm to be sure, plush certainly not, but something you can live with...for many hours. No need to escape. What about the hills? Keeping in mind my fitness right now stinks, I think the bike can climb. Not with the Colnago, but it climbs.

So the bike is a compromise of sorts, with a tilt towards a very sporty if not racing angle. Call me lucky, but this is my first bike where I don't have some horrible numbness, hot spots or general torture. As I've gotten older, I opt for a more upright build and the 54cm Orca has a nice tall head tube. Along with a short reach and shallow drop Specialized Barmac (tilted 4 degrees back) it's doing the trick.

And that fringe benefit...the hottest looking bike anywhere. -Pete


----------



## mloywhite (Jan 26, 2006)

Congratulations on the new bike! I just got my new Orca setup correctly, after a 3.5 hour ride yesterday. I got it Tuesday, and had three two hour rides this week before a longer ride Saturday. I have ridden a Bianchi alu/carbon combination frame for the past two years, and wanted something new, and a little larger. I bought a size too small last time, and settled on a 54 size of the new Orca. 
I rode a Cervelo R3, as well as a couple of Specialized carbon bikes, and an Opal. Overall, I think the Orca is the stiffest of the ones I tried out (just my subjective opinion, don't flame me). The ride is much less harsh than on my Bianchi. So far, I am very happy with this bike, it rides great and I think the looks are incredible.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Another big ride today for me. Without doubt the bike has a firm ride, but all is well. I got the fit right. Many compliments from people that have seen the bike. Nothing else like it.

I seriously considered the new Specialized Roubaix but something about it just didn't do it for me. So far the Toupe Team is working out fine, even though it looks like flat roadkill. The Zero Gravity calipers look cool, but you will need to pull both levers to stop. I see them flexing too. Probably safe, but not super impressive. This integrated Barmac thing is the bomb as long as you get the right size. $500 is a lot to waste if you need a different one. -P


----------

